# Sirius in Two Vehicles?



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I am on my six months free Sirius on a new Mercury Mariner (Microsoft Sync is awesome!). At the end of the trial period will I be able to negotiate a package deal with my other Sirius vehicle subscription? I'm guessing no. :nono2:


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

You should be able to get a discount for a second receiver. I have a radio and two car radios and get the lower rate on the two additional subscriptions.


----------

